# Husqvarna 322l reviews?



## chevyforlife21

Husqvarna 322l Anybody have a current one sold at lowes for about 260? I see they were made in the late 90s as well. I have a echo 225 that runs great but my curiosity has me wanting one and it's a lot lighter I hear. I'm not talking about the lower 128L that gets a bad reputation.


----------



## chevyforlife21

Anyone?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## GlynnC

chevyforlife21 said:


> Husqvarna 322l Anybody have a current one sold at lowes for about 260? I see they were made in the late 90s as well. I have a echo 225 that runs great but my curiosity has me wanting one and it's a lot lighter I hear. I'm not talking about the lower 128L that gets a bad reputation.


Are you talking about the Huswvarna 223L (are your numbers inverted?)? The 223L sold at Lowes for $249 plus tax is an awesome trimmer. The power to weight ratio is great. I have 3 of these (along with many other trimmers)--they are my favorite trimmer!


----------



## chevyforlife21

Actually on the lowes website it's called the 323L

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## GlynnC

The 323L has the same engine as the 223L, but has a solid drive shaft--awesome trimmer!


----------



## chevyforlife21

GlynnC said:


> The 323L has the same engine as the 223L, but has a solid drive shaft--awesome trimmer!


I grabbed one is it the same? It was a flex shaft now it's a solid? Just doing my break in ritual so far with it so much lighter then my echo ( some how the piston had a little scoring when I pulled the muffler too with only 10- 15 hours on it) 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## GlynnC

Was in a Lowes in San Antonio TX yesterday and they have a 322L--didn't know this model was out! It looked like the 525L, with the much improved anti-vibe throttle handle. The sign above the trimmer said it was a 22cc engine--the 525 has a 25cc engine! Based on the model numbers, this makes sense. The 525's have been highly rated, guessing the 322 is a great machine, just a little less oomp!!


----------



## timbercare366

I actually bought the 322l a few months ago, its been a great trimmer so far. I would recommend it to anyone, I just use my stihl for heavier stuff like tall thick grass and brush when needed. I just hope it doesn't give me trouble now that I bragged on it. Only thing have had to do was tune the carb when I bought it


----------



## Jack Gaskins

timbercare366 said:


> I actually bought the 322l a few months ago, its been a great trimmer so far. I would recommend it to anyone, I just use my stihl for heavier stuff like tall thick grass and brush when needed. I just hope it doesn't give me trouble now that I bragged on it. Only thing have had to do was tune the carb when I bought it



I just purchased the 322l but took it back to Lowes because the trigger grip/handle twisted and seemed loose. I didn't know if this was Husqvarna's anti vibe design or what but didn't know if it was supposed to be loose so returned it today. Does your 322l trigger grip twist like its loose?


----------



## chevyforlife21

Jack Gaskins said:


> I just purchased the 322l but took it back to Lowes because the trigger grip/handle twisted and seemed loose. I didn't know if this was Husqvarna's anti vibe design or what but didn't know if it was supposed to be loose so returned it today. Does your 322l trigger grip twist like its loose?


Yes it does both I felt actually did that too. Balance and weight is great. No torque but hp is great too. Miss my arm 225 echo torque though

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## timbercare366

Jack Gaskins said:


> I just purchased the 322l but took it back to Lowes because the trigger grip/handle twisted and seemed loose. I didn't know if this was Husqvarna's anti vibe design or what but didn't know if it was supposed to be loose so returned it today. Does your 322l trigger grip twist like its loose?


That is part of the design, when using it I never notice the movement but it shouldn't really move or twist much, was yours really loose?


----------



## GlynnC

Jack Gaskins said:


> I just purchased the 322l but took it back to Lowes because the trigger grip/handle twisted and seemed loose. I didn't know if this was Husqvarna's anti vibe design or what but didn't know if it was supposed to be loose so returned it today. Does your 322l trigger grip twist like its loose?


That is part of the anti-vibe--it's designed to do that!


----------



## Jack Gaskins

GlynnC said:


> That is part of the anti-vibe--it's designed to do that!



I thought so but wasn't 100% sure as I couldn't find any thing in the manual or on the Husq web site stating as such. Don't know if I like that design or not, just feels like it will break easy.


----------



## chevyforlife21

My echo felt a lot higher quality and is actually slightly cheaper but weighs 12.1 pounds instead of the husky 9.9

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack Gaskins

timbercare366 said:


> That is part of the design, when using it I never notice the movement but it shouldn't really move or twist much, was yours really loose?


Yeah if felt pretty loose; loose enough to make me second guess its durability. Not sure I like that design. Im guessing most other trimmers will have the same feature......


----------



## GlynnC

Jack Gaskins said:


> I thought so but wasn't 100% sure as I couldn't find any thing in the manual or on the Husq web site stating as such. Don't know if I like that design or not, just feels like it will break easy.


I've only used mine about 3 hours. Didn't really feel much difference while using only less vibration, which is why I bought it--I'm having tingling/numbness in my throttle hand.


----------

